# horn wire cut off in steering column



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I need to resolder my horn wire which should go out from steering column ;
does anyone knows how to take off this collector in order to access behind?
my steering column is a tilt model with one single wire inside for horn; the turn light are actuated by a steel cable connected to a contactot at the foot of the column;
thanks for your help;:crying:


----------

